
Can I compute the mass of a coin based on the sound of its fall? - archgoon
http://physics.stackexchange.com/questions/121879/can-i-compute-the-mass-of-a-coin-based-on-the-sound-of-its-fall
======
spingsprong
" Because it has attracted low-quality answers, posting an answer now requires
10 reputation on this site. "

I really don't get the stack exchange group of websites. Some of those answers
are outstandingly amazing.

